# decorate candle with glitter



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I have one of the Mann Lake tree molds.. I've seen them sprinkled with glitter. Have any of you done this ? And if so... what did you spray on them to adhere the glitter ? Candle Lustre ?

thanks
charlotte


----------

